# Accuracy from the Prone position



## 22skill (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi All,

I have noticed that when shooting from the prone position I NEVER hit my target, despite good accuracy standing. I ALWAYS hit high...high left if I am shooting from the right, and high right if I am shooting from the left.

Anyone know what is causing this? I have the sight right where it should be and don´t know what is causing this.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sometimes, depending upon your technique, resting the butt of the pistol (or even your hand) on a solid surface (like the ground) will change your gun's point of impact.
Also, you will place bullets to the left (if you're right-handed) if you are either wrapping "too much finger" around the trigger or "milking" the gun (squeezing the entire grip, along with your trigger-finger movement). It reverses when you use your left hand.

When you go prone, try to use "rollover prone," rather than "belly prone." Then, see whether placing your weak-side hand _under_ the gun's butt, between butt and ground, helps bring your hits down.
Merely going to "rollover prone" may be enough, and you may not need to place your weak-side hand under the gun at all. Experiment.

That's the best I can offer you.
My long-range pistol shooting has never been what anybody would call great, and now, in my older-age, it has become horrible.


----------

